# Any events planned in Oregon 2022 ?



## KenJud (Oct 4, 2021)

Anybody in Eugene/Springfield Oregon area ?
30 years ago "Having a system" was a cool , fun thing .
Anybody hanging out with other Bassheads ?


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

Dang man you missed the Surf City Soundoff by a couple days :/


----------



## KenJud (Oct 4, 2021)

Yeah I found about it 2 days before the event ...I was disappointed.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

KenJud said:


> Yeah I found about it 2 days before the event ...I was disappointed.


Ya man thats ok there's always next year. I haven't heard about anything coming up but I haven't really looked in the passed couple months either. I'll let ya know if I find something!


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

I’ll keep an eye out also. Looking for a sq events but there doesn’t seem to be many of either type. I’ve been trying to find a sq car I can listen to for reference. If anyone in the Portland area wants to have a get together I’d be in.


----------



## KenJud (Oct 4, 2021)

That sounds good to me too. Been a long time since i have just hung out and showed off.


----------



## LimpCroissaint (May 18, 2021)

KenJud said:


> That sounds good to me too. Been a long time since i have just hung out and showed off.


Do you have a pretty sweet system going on?


----------

